# 2005 Chevy Malibu AC Problem



## fm6891 (Mar 6, 2011)

I noticed while driving my 2005 malibu today that the AC light was not on. I normally leave the climate control in "Auto" and the AC light is on costantly. I thought my wife had maybe manually turned it off so I pressed the button to turn it on. The light blinked a few times then went back off. Have tried turning it on with the system not in auto and it does the same thing. The only time it will stay on is if I turn the mode dial to defrost then I can turn on the ac and the light stays on. Any ideas out there?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi fm6891

There are two possibilities either the a/c controller has given out or the blower motor resistor.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a 05 also, mine will blink if control isn't set EXACTLY on the picture and some Chevy's are a click or two off on the know too.
Also if the R134 is too low it will blink but not throw a code of any kind in the 05


----------

